# Plant ID? Safe for my panther chameleons?



## Toogledoo (Dec 12, 2011)

Can anybody give me an ID for these 2 plants please? I need to know if they are safe to put in with my chameleons? Thanks in advance!
-Genny
View attachment 96751

Here is the small one. ^^^

View attachment 96752
View attachment 96753
View attachment 96754
View attachment 96755

Here is the big one. ^^^


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 13, 2011)

Invalid attachment.  Termination sequence begins in 3...2...1...


----------



## Toogledoo (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, it wouldn't let me preview my post. Let's see if this works. If so, this is the small one.






---------- Post added 12-14-2011 at 12:10 AM ----------


----------



## bleezy (Dec 15, 2011)

That looks like a great palm! It will be completly safe to use in you panther's enclosure, im sure he'll love it.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Dec 27, 2011)

2nd plant is a draceanea, most are considered toxic.


----------



## Tenodera (Jan 4, 2012)

The first is the "parlor palm", probably a dwarf Chamaedora elegans. 2nd is Dracaena marginata. I've found conflicting info on Dracaena toxicity, although I've found a selection of invertebrates don't seem to mind it I would be wary of putting it with a chameleon. The palm won't hurt it, but I'd be more concerned for the thin little plant's safety than the lizard's!


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Jan 17, 2012)

Dracaenas seldom poison animals that don't eat them-unless invertebrates that chameleons eat pig out on dracaenas before they are eaten.


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 22, 2012)

spydrhunter1 said:


> 2nd plant is a draceanea, most are considered toxic.


However they are harmless to lizards.


----------

